# Best Eating



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Went bought some worms. Went to the river Sucker Fishing caught 6 Redhorse. Got to be the best eating fish there is.

Most around here spent the Winter Gigging them. I tried talking my wife into buying a Gigging Boat. Like she said I catch plenty with Rod and Reel setting on the bank. No sense getting out in a Boat middle of the night, temperature down around zero.

Had 4 Guy die on the river last night of the season two years ago.

Being Blessed with good eating fish and Deer in the area it makes a person think if our Cabin at the Lake justifies having it.

rockpile


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

i am SO glad to see you, missed you


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

ceresone said:


> i am SO glad to see you, missed you


Thank you!

rockpile


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Rockpile,
Sometimes I catch suckers when fishing for trout but I throw them back. People in this area call them trash fish and say they are bony and taste bad. I guess I'll find some sucker recipes and give it a try.
It's good to be reading of your outdoor activities/adventures again. Why is your join date Aug. 2016?
Phrogpharmer


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

phrogpharmer said:


> Hey Rockpile,
> Sometimes I catch suckers when fishing for trout but I throw them back. People in this area call them trash fish and say they are bony and taste bad. I guess I'll find some sucker recipes and give it a try.
> It's good to be reading of your outdoor activities/adventures again. Why is your join date Aug. 2016?
> Phrogpharmer


I take them and Scale them. Filet. Then take and score them from inside meat to skin, very close together, not cutting through the Skin. Mix up Cornmeal, Salt and Pepper. Bread with mix making sure and get between Scores. Deep Fry.

rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One of the very best fishes to can. Is also a very good way to store for later use.
But still very good freash.
Ingredients:

1 fish (a red horse sucker in this case)
2 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tbsp lemon juice
Grape leaves, sufficient to wrap completely around your fish.

Gut and scale the fish. Do not remove the head or anything else. Lay the whole fish down on the fresh (or preserved in salty water) grape leaves. You can substitute aluminum foil if grape leaves are unavailable. Drizzle the fish all over with lemon juice, inside and out. Sprinkle the oregano, salt and pepper all over. Wrap the fish up in grape leaves or in the foil. Bake in an oven until the eyes are completely white. The time needed to bake a fish varies depending on the species and the length. A 12 inch red horse should be done in 15 minutes at 375 degrees F.

Open up the foil or the grape leaves and go to work on the fish with a fork. If you are gentle in prying each bite off of the fish then you can avoid eating any bones.​ 
 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think perch and walleye are the best fresh eating fish 

followed by Lawyers (fresh water burbot)

then rainbow trout and lake trout 

boiled white fish

herring fillets in wine sauce are my favorite picked fish


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I think perch and walleye are the best fresh eating fish
> 
> followed by Lawyers (fresh water burbot)
> 
> ...


I live on the river. Here Locals consider Rainbow Trout trash fish but I still eat them. Walleye have to drive 35 miles to catch them but have a problem catching Musky there 

rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

We catch the rainbow and lake trout on lake Michigan , lake trout some people love them some people not so much


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lot has to do with how you were brought up. If you were told suckers and carp were trash then that is how you mostly will feel and turn the nose up at eating them. some fish require a different way of cooking to bring out the flavor. I consider trout, lake rainbow and browns oily like white fish and should be cooked with the least amount of oil steaming or grilled being the best along with salmon. 

 Al


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> Lot has to do with how you were brought up. If you were told suckers and carp were trash then that is how you mostly will feel and turn the nose up at eating them. some fish require a different way of cooking to bring out the flavor. I consider trout, lake rainbow and browns oily like white fish and should be cooked with the least amount of oil steaming or grilled being the best along with salmon.
> 
> Al


Ok here on the river Suckers have been Gigged on cold Winter Nights back with the Indians, still very much a tradition.

Carp back when I was a Kid they had small Lakes that you paid to catch Carp, so you always ate them. Use to see Carp in the Stores in the Meat Department. To me I catch Buffalo which is a Native fish, they are very Good eating. My wife just soon fry them up and deal with Bones but she says they are worth it.

Rainbow Trout we use to Bake them. Found them better filet, breaded and fried.

Go over on the Lake catch Musky, lots of people hate them because they eat other fish.

rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I like my white fish and Lake trout boiled with potatoes and onions 

and actually the prized salmon I find sort of dry unless I add a lot of butter and cook them in foil on the grill with good spices and am willing to take the lakers and rainbow 

so i agree it has a lot to do with how you like to eat them

I am going to have to try more canning of fish , gigging carp in the spring is a blast but I haven't done it in a few years

I also like catfish but just have never caught any


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I confuse easily, and wonder if rockpile1 is the same as big rockpile? If so, I'm also glad you are back!

brownegg


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My daughter when to college at Michigan Tec. in Houghton Michigan. On our trips to visit her and other reasons to be in the area wee often visited this restaurant, had the very best white fish I've ever had.

*Ingredients:*



white fish - 2 pounds 
olive oil - 1 tablespoon 
onion - 1/2 cup or small onion chopped (if lactose intolerant increase to 3/4 onions and omit cream cheese) 
garlic - 2 cloves minced finely 
crab meat - 1 cup (fresh picked over for bones or imitation crab) Use fresh crab for gluten free and diabetic friendly diets 
cream cheese - 2 tablespoons (I used light cream cheese)- if lactose intolerant just omit this and add a few more caramelized onions and it is just as delicious 
Old Bay Seasoning - 1/2-1 teaspoon or to taste 
salt and pepper - to taste 
garlic chives - 2 tablespoons chopped finely 
Lemon Butter Sauce 
butter - 2 tablespoons (Use dairy free margarine if lactose intolerant) 
lemon - juice of one lemon
 *Instructions:*

Step 1: Preheat oven to 190 degrees C (375 F)
Step 2: In a medium sauce pan add olive oil and heat to medium heat. Add in onions until they begin to sweat down and even start to caramelise a little bit and then add garlic. Add chopped up crab meat/imitation crab meat, cream cheese (hold if lactose intolerant), old bay seasoning, salt and pepper and garlic chives and stir until well incorporated. Remove crab mixture from heat and allow to cool.
Step 3: Lay out your white fish, remove all bones, skin and wash and dry and lie on cutting board with the back side up and top side facing down. Layer on a thick layer of crab meat mixture on to each fish fillet and spread until it is even.
Step 4: Roll up each fish fillet and lay with seam side down on a greased baking pan. I did not use toothpicks to hold in place and all was fine.
Step 5: Melt butter. In a small cup mix melted butter and lemon juice and if you like a tad bit of the old bay seasoning and a little salt and pepper and drizzle over the tops of the crab stuffed flounder.
Step 6: Bake crab stuffed whitefish for about 20-25 minutes or until they flake easily with fork. It depends on the size of your fish. If you have a smaller fish start checking them after 15 minutes. Every 1o minutes, I drizzled the pan dripping of the lemon butter sauce over the crab stuffed whitefish during the cooking process.
Step 6: Serve the crab stuffed whitefish hot out of the oven with a drizzle of the lemon butter sauce with extra wedges of lemon on the side with a nice tossed salad and vegetable

 Al


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My favorite fish is the little native cut throat trout near the headwaters of the little inland streams here, nice and pink, great flavor. Downstream we have the rainbows, very good eating right out of the water and pan fried with egg, flour, cornmeal and pepper. As kids we caught a lot of suckers, bony but good eating. The best salmon are from the ocean, in the fall they come upstream to spawn, not bad if caught right when they enter, otherwise best smoked. Steelhead are great in the spring, fall not as good here in the valley. We have Kokonee at the lake, they are excellent. Perch from the coastal lakes, my second favorite fish. Pond fish, large mouth bass and bluegill are good. Columbia River sturgeon are good, the steak of fish. I like it smoked and canned, just like salmon. I don't ocean fish but there is some good fish out there. I eat a lot of halibut. We can tuna that we get right off the boat. Pound wise we eat more rabbit than fish but we like fish....James


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

brownegg said:


> I confuse easily, and wonder if rockpile1 is the same as big rockpile? If so, I'm also glad you are back!
> 
> brownegg


\

Yes it is me! Thanks!

rockpile


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Call him whatever--he's still BRP--LOL


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've not met a fish that I didn't enjoy the taste of.
Nothing wrong with sucker properly prepared. They are bony, so you have to know how to deal with the bones. Guys "score" the fillets to break up the extra bones, then deep fry and you don't even know they are there.


----------



## 92utownxj (Sep 13, 2013)

I've never had suckers. I guess I never really thought about eating them, but I rarely fish in rivers or creeks. I worked a fish hatchery one summer. Loved it. In the fall we had a tank of extra mature walleye in the barn. We filleted them up and had a fish fry one cool fall afternoon. Best fish I've ever had. The barn tanks had cold well water pumped through them. 

I eat lots of bluegill, filleted, no skin. I also like fresh catfish out of the lake. We used to catch lots of them in early summer when they'd come up to spawn. We'd catch bluegill for awhile then there wouldn't be a bite. Then all of a sudden the bobber would just start drifting and all of sudden go straight down. The catfish would chase all the bluegill away from the bank when they'd come up. 

I don't know if I'd ever eat a carp, but as was said, every here always said they were a trash fish. My grandpa used to always say lots of people treat them like a delicacy in other parts.


----------

